# North East (Tees Valley) Reptile enthusiast Meeting



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Just a quick note to let everyone know that a new branch of the International Herpetological Society is having their first meeting at Coast to Coast Exotics on Sunday 24th October 2010. We will open the doors from 7pm. All are very welcome.

It will be an informal meeting of chat, reptile hands on experience and seeing some interesting animals. There will also be a committee formed and plans put together for regular (probably monthly) meetings in the future. We have some interesting speakers planned for lectures (an interesting guy is planning a talk on his trip to the Galapagos - ahem), shows of various kinds and general support for reptile keepers in our local area.

There is also the possibility of a sister branch in Tyneside. 

For any details just pm me.


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2008)

:no1:How fab. I've been hunting around looking for somewhere for us Northeasterners to meet, but have been unable to find suitable premises. I'll be there next month.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

Sounds fab...as if I'm not in C2C enough :2thumb:


----------



## durhamcorn (Apr 12, 2009)

v-max said:


> Just a quick note to let everyone know that a new branch of the International Herpetological Society is having their first meeting at Coast to Coast Exotics on Sunday 24th October 2010. We will open the doors from 7pm. All are very welcome.
> 
> It will be an informal meeting of chat, reptile hands on experience and seeing some interesting animals. There will also be a committee formed and plans put together for regular (probably monthly) meetings in the future. We have some interesting speakers planned for lectures (an interesting guy is planning a talk on his trip to the Galapagos - ahem), shows of various kinds and general support for reptile keepers in our local area.
> 
> ...


 
FAB
Ill be there: victory:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Sounds good! spread the word!


----------



## durhamcorn (Apr 12, 2009)

:bash: Im on holiday that week.
ILL BE AT THE NEXT ONE...................


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

durhamcorn said:


> :bash: Im on holiday that week.
> ILL BE AT THE NEXT ONE...................


 
No excuse. Cancel the holiday.............. :whistling2:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Just a quick note to say that the Tees Valley branch will work with any future Tyneside branches. This could be combined meetings, shows etc etc. The scope could be endless, once all branches are set up, established and running more announcements will be made by the relevant branches. Its really exciting that at long last reptile enthusiasts in the North east will have access to this kind of thing - great news!


----------



## wrxadz (Mar 22, 2007)

great stuff will be intrested in the tyneside branch long overdue in our area.: victory:


----------



## durhamcorn (Apr 12, 2009)

v-max said:


> No excuse. Cancel the holiday.............. :whistling2:


 I wished I could, but the wife would sell my snakes if I did:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## durhamcorn (Apr 12, 2009)

v-max said:


> Just a quick note to say that the Tees Valley branch will work with any future Tyneside branches. This could be combined meetings, shows etc etc. The scope could be endless, once all branches are set up, established and running more announcements will be made by the relevant branches. Its really exciting that at long last reptile enthusiasts in the North east will have access to this kind of thing - great news!


 
You are SO RIGHT: victory:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Glad to hear postive comments!

Im really looking forward to it, Ive been some what in a chrysalis state for some time. Im going to have some fun. Oh, and I hope everyone else does too, ahem......:blush:


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

i will be there :whistling2:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

beardedlady said:


> i will be there :whistling2:


Sounds like it will be a good night. Coast to Coast did a show at Darlington Art Centre last night for Dr George McGavin, the guy behind BBC's Lost Land of the Tiger (and author, honorary associate at Oxford, etc etc). The interest in the group was outstanding, so should be well supported.


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

v-max said:


> Sounds like it will be a good night. Coast to Coast did a show at Darlington Art Centre last night for Dr George McGavin, the guy behind BBC's Lost Land of the Tiger (and author, honorary associate at Oxford, etc etc). The interest in the group was outstanding, so should be well supported.


 
aye should be a good night really looking forward to it :2thumb:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

beardedlady said:


> aye should be a good night really looking forward to it :2thumb:


Yes, me too. Im going to put forward to the Tyneside branch (es?) that we do a combined meeting - Im going to offer a lecture and slide show on my trip to the Galapagos. Should be a really good meeting, maybe pencil it in for December? Use it as a Xmas get together of Tyneside and Tees Valley reptile keepers? Wait and see, but its about time the area had something like this!


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

couldnt agree more, cant wait : victory:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Just a morning bump!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I have herd many good things about coast2coast but I am never able to find it and I ise the bus I live in washington is anyone able to direct me to this shop


thanks


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

i'm guessing you would get a bus from where you live to durham, get a bus from durham to darlington and you need to get the stop that is opposite morrisons on north road, the bus will actually drive past C2C its a big orange shop ya cant miss it


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

beardedlady said:


> i'm guessing you would get a bus from where you live to durham, get a bus from durham to darlington and you need to get the stop that is opposite morrisons on north road, the bus will actually drive past C2C its a big orange shop ya cant miss it


 

received pm and thanks il put aside a day to make sure... i can find it lol but I am sure i know where it is now 


regards dixon: victory:


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> received pm and thanks il put aside a day to make sure... i can find it lol but I am sure i know where it is now
> 
> 
> regards dixon: victory:


 
no worries mate :2thumb:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Just a quick morning bump....


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> received pm and thanks il put aside a day to make sure... i can find it lol but I am sure i know where it is now
> 
> 
> regards dixon: victory:


 
if you get a bush from washington to bishop auckland bus station, i could take you to darlington by car as me and a chum are going anyways.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Morning bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Morning bump.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Quick bump!


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

:2thumb:bump for 2day


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

I've invited a local vet for the evening too, should be useful and interesting. Interest seems to be high for the night, so it looks like it could be a regular event - perhaps in a local meeting room of a pub?


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Morning bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Ooo! Just over a week to go! Getting exciting!


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

very exciting, cant wait its gonna be a brilliant evening :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to this.:mrgreen:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Circe said:


> I'm really looking forward to this.:mrgreen:


Looking forward to see you! Seems like there is lots of interest, so its all quite exciting!


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

free bump for this get yourselfs along guys an girls gonna be a fab night :2thumb:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Morning bump - less than a week to go!

Oh, and for those that are asking - Stu will likely be there on the night, health permitting. He seems to be recovering quite well.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

v-max said:


> Morning bump - less than a week to go!
> 
> Oh, and for those that are asking - Stu will likely be there on the night, health permitting. He seems to be recovering quite well.


Whats the talk on?


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

No talk for the first one - just plenty of chat, hands on experience etc. We also need to set up a committee - dont know whether you fancy being involved? I know your feelings about clubs and the like, but it would be nice to have another old timer about. Ahem..... Planning our first lecture for the next meeting - Im going to present my trip to the Galapagos.


----------



## nerodia (Jan 16, 2009)

don't slip any indecent holiday snaps in amongst them like tom used to.....ewh!

A lot of interest on Coast to Coasts facebook page so looks like quite a lot of people will be coming!!

If everyone asks Hayley nicely on the night she might even show you Coast to Coasts latest baby ackies, hatched this week apparently!!


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

thats right we have 3 baby ackies an they are very cute :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Hmmmm, more interest in baby Ackies than my talk........ Im sulking......

:lol2:


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

:lol2::lol2: but the baby ackies are cute :flrt:


----------



## Darlo_Gal (Sep 24, 2008)

Ackies :flrt:

Getting excited for tomorrow now. Thought I'd do my good deed for the day and offer anyone in Aycliffe wanting to come but can't because of transport a lift. I'll be there around half 6ish then going straight to the meeting so will have some spare seats if needed.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone for an amazing turnout, better than I expected. The shop turned out to be far too small! 

A committee was formed, and will be meeting and chatting soon to take things forward. We are looking at another meet for 21st November, more details will follow soon.

Thanks again every one!


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

you have any notes on what was discussed as i missed it (my bike broke down!)


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Yes I have some notes, probably best to have a chat at the next meeting?

Kevin


----------

